# Pokemon Fire Red shiny on emulator?



## Virdoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi,

is it possible to get shiny on Pokemon Fire red just by quick saving and quick loading (using F1 to quick load)? I'm not sure since I heard that in Emerald you need specific shiny frame which happens every once in about 2-3 minutes. Is it the same thing in Fire red or I'm fine just with quick loading by pressing every time F1?


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 5, 2017)

I think it depends how the game code handles RNG. When I played Dragon Quest V I tried to game the  T'n'T boards . So i made a save state right right before initiating a board and later, once I got favorably far on the board. Once I was on the board, apparently you cannot manipulate anything because you seed is already set. Given that knowledge, I think it matters what resets your rng seed.


----------



## Virdoo (Jun 5, 2017)

Is there a way to check that?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 5, 2017)

Any particular reason you don't just use an AR code? Would be infinitely simpler.


----------



## Virdoo (Jun 5, 2017)

However, everytime when I quickload I'm getting pokemon with different nature, gender and IV (I can see that because oh amount of HP). Also I'm getting same thing on Emerald on which I know that this method won't work. So should I keep quick loading or try resetting?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Reason why I don't use AR? Because it's cheating... It's not fun


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 5, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> Hi,
> 
> is it possible to get shiny on Pokemon Fire red just by quick saving and quick loading (using F1 to quick load)? I'm not sure since I heard that in Emerald you need specific shiny frame which happens every once in about 2-3 minutes. Is it the same thing in Fire red or I'm fine just with quick loading by pressing every time F1?


Loading the same save state over and over again isn't going to do you any good. You'd need to soft reset. While you're at it you could also look at RNG abusing. Just check the subreddit /r/pokemonrng, you'll find many guides there

EDIT: You get different natures and stuff from loading save states because you don't trigger the encounter at exactly the same time (1/60 of a second) everytime


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jun 5, 2017)

One could argue that abusing save states is also cheating


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 5, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> One could argue that abusing save states is also cheating


But it's still more rewarding than just entering an AR code


----------



## Virdoo (Jun 5, 2017)

MichiS97 said:


> EDIT: You get different natures and stuff from loading save states because you don't trigger the encounter at exactly the same time (1/60 of a second) everytime



You might be right, but I tried multiple times to test that and pressed most likely at the same time and still got different nature and stuff.


----------



## MichiS97 (Jun 5, 2017)

Virdoo said:


> You might be right, but I tried multiple times to test that and pressed most likely at the same time and still got different nature and stuff.


I kind of became an expert on Pokemon RNG in the last few months, believe me, I am right  you just weren't pressing the button at the exact same time


----------



## Virdoo (Jun 5, 2017)

So only soft resetting should be considered?

Also on last save file I managed to get shiny Charmander with this method. So most likely on that save file I have early shiny frame which will help me to get shiny really early?


----------

